

Wordle generates “word clouds” from text - Very Cool Visualization - smanek
http://wordle.net/

======
bootload
_"... Wordle generates “word clouds” from text ..."_

Wordle is built using google appengine ~ <http://wordle.appspot.com/> I was
looking at it last week. Needs java to display the output. Don't have java
setup for my browser so I didn't get to play with it. Interesting but not as
innovative as _"I am a beautiful snowflake"_ ~
<http://web.media.mit.edu/~hugo/art/iamabeautifulsnowflake/>

------
babul
It would be better if it could be incorporated easily into websites (did not
rely on Java to display the word cloud) and generated automatically upon
changes to the context it is used within.

In such a case, it would be a hit as a WordPress plugin.

------
tzury
[http://evalinux.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/jquery-vs-
prototype...](http://evalinux.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/jquery-vs-prototype/)

------
FleursDuMal
They need to start selling tshirts as fast as they can.

------
vijayr
<http://www.notcot.com/archives/2008/04/stefanie_posave.php>

------
acgourley
That is _awesome_. Very versatile too.. it would readily work on your
companies mission statement or your last card to your girlfriend.

------
omouse
It would be nice if it generated a PNG or JPG or PDF.

~~~
wallflower
Innovative. I love small projects that blend art with technology to allow
users to create something and/or auto-generate something.

If Google AppEngine supported Java, -Djava.awt.headless=true is pretty much
all that's needed. I assume rendering graphics with Python isn't as familiar
for wordle's developers.

------
globalrev
kewl

